# New to the Forum



## teddius (May 4, 2008)

I have already made my entrance into the forums via SimonV's Austrailia thread. I was his neighbor in Berkeley, CA prior to his departure this weekend. I was impressed by the amount of friends he had coming over and supporting him throughout his time here who were all met via this net. So I jumped ship on the other net I was part of to join in here. So yeah... Here I am.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice to have you! I do like your avatar

David


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome Teddius


----------

